# Tivo Stream Issue - skipping around



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

I've had issues the last few months when streaming content out of the home - shows will start, and then maybe 5 minutes in, it will skip back a few minutes. Then it might play for another 10 minutes, then skip back to an earlier part in the program. Anyone else having these issues, or know what it might be?


----------



## eej71 (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes, I have the same issue. I have yet to determine what triggers.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I've experienced the same issue.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg099 (May 26, 2016)

My Tivo Bolt Streaming has had skipping issues for months. It only skips forward and only a few seconds. Backing up and replaying and it skips at the exact same time.

I had this issue with my original Tivo Bolt and it has continued with my current Bolt which is a refurb/exchange unit.

I'm checking now to see if downloading the show to my iPad resolves the issue.


----------

